# Favorite Bath products



## TipTopTap (Aug 22, 2005)

What products do you use when you're soaking in the bath tub, just for fun?  
I like:
-Any tea bags that I wouldn't drink
-LUSH sex bomb
-rubber duckies (you're never too old for these)
-random no-name bath salts from Rite-aid


----------



## Janice (Aug 22, 2005)

Pretty much the same here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lush bath bombs and melts, bath salts, and my inflatable terrycloth neck pillow.


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 22, 2005)

Another Lush fan here, I especially love the Ceridwens Cauldron melts, Butterball,and Pleasure Dough Bubble Bar.


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 22, 2005)

LUSH!!!! Cannot get enough of my HONEYBEE BALLISTICS...that honey-yet-incense scent is amazing. I'm usually not one for foody scents at ALL but I love their:

Honey I Washed the Kids soap--what a great scent and wonderful lather
Sandstone soap--exfoliating but it is really drying
Soft Coeur massage bar--to combat dry patches and make me smell yummy
Avobath ballistics--though have yet to find any glitter in mine
Blackberry ballistics--"boom boom" what a pretty color!
Butterball ballistics--so much fun to fish out the little bits of cocoa butter and rub it all over

Basically, a LOT of LUSH. Just nothing too floral. I also cannot live without my Dove Intense Moisture for dry skin body wash. Not sure if face wash counts, but I will probably never stop using my Philosophy Purity. 

Gotta represent the old lady terrycloth bath pillow as well!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 22, 2005)

umm let's hear it for BLISS, Jo Malone and B&BW!!!

Bliss labs & Jo Malone ANYTHING!!!, B&BW, shower gels !


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 23, 2005)

Ooh, nice thread! I happen to like Lush (Sex Bomb too!) but mainly the melts as I get skin irritations if I use the bombs too often. 

Japanese bath salts are divine - they dye the water a really vibrant colour and don't smell fake.

Milk powder with rose petals...can you spell 'bath princess'???

I also have a bath pillow and love to put on a hair mask, and face mask, use salt scrub but wash with a very gentle body cleanser.


----------



## Lilstace (Aug 23, 2005)

Another Lush fan here! I LOVE Honey Bee Ballistic, Hot Java Ballistic, Creamy Candy Bubble Bar Slice and Butterballs Ballistic.

I also love using Body Shop Lavender Milk Bath Powder, tis wonderful and really relaxes me!


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lilstace* 
_Another Lush fan here! I LOVE Honey Bee Ballistic, Hot Java Ballistic, Creamy Candy Bubble Bar Slice and Butterballs Ballistic.

I also love using Body Shop Lavender Milk Bath Powder, tis wonderful and really relaxes me!_

 

Have you smelled Hot Milk? The SA at LUSH tried to talk me into it but at the last second I threw it back on the shelf bc the smell wasn't doing it for me. But seeing as how I love Honeybee and Butterball, I was thinking I might like Hot Java. Is it anything like Hot Milk or do you know? Is Hot Java really spicy smelling?


----------



## Lilstace (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan11* 
_Have you smelled Hot Milk? The SA at LUSH tried to talk me into it but at the last second I threw it back on the shelf bc the smell wasn't doing it for me. But seeing as how I love Honeybee and Butterball, I was thinking I might like Hot Java. Is it anything like Hot Milk or do you know? Is Hot Java really spicy smelling?_

 
I also love Hot Milk?, I don't find it to be like HOney Bee but I still like it. I think you should like Hot Java, it's not spicy at all. It has a sweet cinnamon scent, much the same to Hot Milk? if not abit more subtle in scent.


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 24, 2005)

Bath bombs are hot!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 25, 2005)

I love the Philosophy bath & shower gel that smells like cinnamon buns. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I always use those exfoliating gloves. I feel silly wearing them, but they work so well!


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 27, 2005)

Okay, just tried Lush's Avobath again and it was amaaaazing with a tiny bit of my Floating Island. Turned the water a pretty pale green and I was sparkly (but not gaudy) afterwards! Yay!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Aug 27, 2005)

Lush!!  Half a Blackberry bomb and half a Floating Island=the best bath, ever.

Avobath is amazing too.  The Creamy Candy melt, French Kiss bubblebar, the entire Karma line, Honey Bee bomb, and Think Pink bombs are other faves.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 3, 2005)

Just got a few of them so thought I'd repost here: my faves for bath soaking a la Lush are Floating Island, MMM, Ceridwen's Cauldron. I like Dreamtime & In the Nude bath melts but they're too expensive for how much product you get.


----------



## Fiddlist (Oct 3, 2005)

Any bath stuff by Bath and Body Works.  (I love that place!)


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 25, 2005)

I am also really starting to get into the Canadian brand Little Shop of Beauty. They have next to no nasty preservatives...so much so that their sugar scrub is edible! But that doesn't mean I advise you to eat it, I'm just silly!

But salt or sugar scrubs are essential for nice pampering hot baths! They smell nice and leave you with lovely, soft and gleaming skin.


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Oct 30, 2005)

Booth's Milk shower gel (smells soft and heavenly)
LUSH Snow Fairy shower gel
LUSH I Should Coco soap
The Body Shop Satsuma shower gel
Bath and Body Works Breathe lotion in Calm


----------



## user4 (Oct 30, 2005)

ummm.... soap! nah, jk... i like bath and body works... since i was like 15 and i still love the scents!!! lol


----------



## ms.criss (Nov 4, 2005)

i luuuuv bath bombs and bubblebars from lush or this woman on ebay who makes incredible ones that leave your skin sooo silky soft, i am in love with anything bath & body works tho, my skin is the best its ever been thanks to them


----------



## Kittie (Nov 8, 2005)

I love the smell of the Tutti Dolci Creme Brulee body wash. I use it as bubble bath. My husband says I smell like a cake when I get in bed! Heh 

Generally speaking, I'm partial to bath bombs and salts. I haven't been able to find a bath salt that doesn't smell like someone is trying to shove a flower up my butt, though. :/


----------



## Pimptress (Nov 12, 2005)

I LOVE everything by LUSH!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 12, 2005)

ooh and molton brown bath stuff is AMAZING! i LOVE them all!


----------

